
Microsoft ION decentralized identity platform - thinkmassive
https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/Azure-Active-Directory-Identity/Toward-scalable-decentralized-identifier-systems/ba-p/560168
======
baby
Anyone knows what's the difference with blockstack?

This seems to be the sidetree protocol: [https://github.com/decentralized-
identity/sidetree/blob/mast...](https://github.com/decentralized-
identity/sidetree/blob/master/docs/protocol.md)

------
WorldMaker
Email already works as a decentralized identity, and basically de facto is our
core decentralized identity platform in 2019. We've just failed to make some
of the core experiences _easier_. The last best attempt at that was
BrowserID/Mozilla Persona and that failed some key bits of buy-in and was
shutdown.

The problem doesn't seem to be decentralized identity, but over-complication.
Looking at the architecture diagram for this ION project it just looks like a
labyrinth of cool tech for cool tech's purposes. Is the complicated labyrinth
any more likely to gain user support/interest or solve user needs better than
today's piecemeal solutions around email setup and verification?

------
34r45sdg
Decentralized identity is not useful. Its a red herring. What we need is
better decentralized anonymity.

~~~
dewiz
It depends what problem you're trying to solve. We also need trust, ownership
and freedom.

